# Meguiars Ultimate Quik Detailer



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Used this twice now and I must say I think its very good,there "Hydrophobic Polymer Technology" certainly works well. I did the car last night and this afternoon in the rain it was beading like a good un,adds a lovely finish too :thumb:
I'd easily say its probably the best QD Ive used so far and Ive tried alot so far


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I use it for cleaning the tablet screen and priming pads.
works well.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ross said:


> Used this twice now and I must say I think its very good,there "Hydrophobic Polymer Technology" certainly works well. I did the car last night and this afternoon in the rain it was beading like a good un,adds a lovely finish too :thumb:
> I'd easily say its probably the best QD Ive used so far and Ive tried alot so far


ive used a fair few Q/detailers now , all i ever use now are both the polymer and carnauba megs ultimate quick detailers.
love that they dont stain stain black trim and work fine on warm days in direct sunlight.
if u like the polymer beading u should try the carnauba one, much tighter beads


----------



## ALTEA (Dec 23, 2005)

The trigger head on mine is useless. Keeps missing all the time been thinking about taking it back.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

ALTEA said:


> The trigger head on mine is useless. Keeps missing all the time been thinking about taking it back.


must be bad luck none of mine have ever played up


----------



## Billy Whizz (Dec 15, 2009)

ALTEA said:


> The trigger head on mine is useless. Keeps missing all the time been thinking about taking it back.


I wouldn't let a duff trigger spray head deter you from using what is a great product...


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

yep i use that to and find it great and as you said beads like mad in the rain


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

ALTEA said:


> The trigger head on mine is useless. Keeps missing all the time been thinking about taking it back.


They changed the spray head some time back. Depends which one you have, the old one had a bit of rubber directing the spray and if out of line it made a real mess. If you have the new version that turns then it is probably just a faulty one.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

My favourite qd to date.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I really like it,very easy to use and looks good.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Have you used Britemax Spray n Shine Ross? I was really surprised when I used a sample.

TW Ice Detailer is also surprisingly good, only down side being it isn't very versatile.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes I got a sample of it but to be honest just like the shampoo I did not think much of it.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

This Megs UQD never jumped out and grabbed me TBH. Never bothered buying a second bottle, which is a shame as I can get it locally, and not have to order in like I have to do with everything else.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

currently using Meguiars Ultimate Quik Detailer, love the stuff and smells great too. doesn't seem to attract too much dust either.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

A while ago i used a meguiars spray detailer (purple bottle)not sure which one.I loved the smell but if it went on black trim it left white residue on it which was pain to get off.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

mr.t said:


> A while ago i used a meguiars spray detailer (purple bottle)not sure which one.I loved the smell but if it went on black trim it left white residue on it which was pain to get off.


U want the meguirs ultimate quick detailers, both in black bottles, carnauba or polymer. Don't stain trim at all, actually leave my satin black trim looking like new


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I do love this stuff and rate it very highly. Although I'm not a fan of the smell, I find it really sweet and kinda sickly


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

after reading this, i went to halfrauds and bought a bottle to try.
if i like it i'll go back over and buy a couple more on the 3for2 offer and stock up.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's £8.69 with free delivery on Amazon at the minute :thumb:

Meguiar's Ultimate Quik Detailer: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I've always said that Megs ultimate detailer and ultimate spray wax are an incredible combo. Extremely glossy and the water behaviour is incredible


----------



## breadvanspud (Apr 3, 2011)

my number 1 QD easily, have used a few but none compare really


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Er, can I ask a stupid newbie question. At what point during cleaning are you guys using a quick detailer? Sorry...

Regards, Jon.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Megs UQD is my all-time favorite QD. The first I ever bought years ago and still going strong. The beading is insane!  Smells fantastic, too.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

JDO330 said:


> Er, can I ask a stupid newbie question. At what point during cleaning are you guys using a quick detailer? Sorry...
> 
> Regards, Jon.


In here no questions are stupid my friend!  Personally I use a QD when the car is dusty and light dirty. Ideal for that last touchup when at carshows or no time for waterless washing..And also as a birddroppings remover.


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

I've used megs ultimate qd and it is indeed very good, particularly on dark colours. However for use on light dust and at shows etc i don't think you can eat megs last touch. Very slick and quite cheap as it comes in (U S) 1 gallon bottles.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Funny, I don't get along with it that well. I find it quite hard to buff off for being a QD without leaving smears. Fallen in love with chemical guys V7 recently although not technically a QD but I do use it now after almost every wash.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

JDO330 said:


> Er, can I ask a stupid newbie question. At what point during cleaning are you guys using a quick detailer? Sorry...
> 
> Regards, Jon.


For me I use it after every wash but not as a drying aid. I dry the car then do every panel with it


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Just dug out a bottle out today that I've had lying about for maybe a year or more.

Yes, the trigger head in awful, made worse by a gusty wind today. However, great product to use, easy on and easy off. I had just purchased another bottle of z8 too, perhaps I should just have used the megs up first as I like it!


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Not bad QD, but there is better, I prefer acrylic splitz for example, or the dodo acrylic.
But the best for water beading/durability is the sonax, cannot compare with others!!
I love reload too, you can use it like a qd, spray sealant etc... easy on/off and great results.
But those two are really in another league, once you try, you'll find the others are not that good ;-)

Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 7 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Gary gee (Mar 14, 2013)

I've used it 4 times now and can't fault it


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

Can Meguiars QD be used after washing, on a car that has been sealed with Auto Finesse Tough coat.?


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

S3LDM said:


> Can Meguiars QD be used after washing, on a car that has been sealed with Auto Finesse Tough coat.?


I use it all the time in the same combination and it brings the paintwork up a treat, at the end of the day it's just layering another very thin layer of wax


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

A great QD - great wet-like finish only bettered by the beading it produces.....


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm blown away by UQD, the wax (that I won't name as I'll get stars appearing) was performing well a month on but just one panel wasn't beading very well.

15 minutes later, UQD was applied to every panel and it certainly boosted what was already a very glossy car. It's raining outside at the moment and the beading is just unbelievable. I haven't seen such strong beading from any product other than EXO.

I suspect this is essentially a sealant rather than a wax as I felt the finish was quite glassy.

Genuinely impressive product though, will be buying again when this bottle runs out. :thumb:


----------



## rogeyboy (Apr 15, 2013)

Ive brought some of this, yet to try it tho. Im looking forward to using it at the weekend, judging by all the praise its getting!


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Iv two bottles of it in the garage, and ill use it for clay lube or the likes. Not fussed with this stuff on my black car, seems to streak or something (weird I know) so I now use stardust or tango in place of it!


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Was torn between this and Ultimate Quik Wax last week. Was looking for a wax top up that I would do every 5/6 washes or so but already had a QD (Zaino Z6). Decided on UQW in the end. Will hopefully use it this weekend.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Picked up a couple of these today along with a bottle of Gold Class Shampoo at Halfords on the 3 for 2 deal,was only going to get one at first but could'nt see anything else I fancied/needed.......not bad for £27.97


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well the last time I used it about 5 weeks ago and two washes later its still beading and sheeting very well:thumb: To be fair I am not doing many miles but I am still very impressed.


----------



## CJ. (May 13, 2013)

Some great reviews above for this. Think i may have to call by Halfords and give it a try!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm a big fan of this too. Used one bottle already and have a second waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

I must say I find this a very good QD I used it as clay lube but recently started using DJ born slippy and honestly quite disappointed with it in comparison to the megs QD.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Got some of there QD for alloy wheels the other day. Finish nights tuesday morning so going to wash the car & try it out.


----------



## LoveBlackPaint (May 11, 2013)

It's my preferred detail spray. 
Just love the UDS. 
Five star product. 
Makes my black car shine after a wash. 
After rinsing the car I mist the car with the detail spray, helps to prevent steaks 

Kevin


----------



## Wahlstrom (Feb 21, 2013)

Is it safe to use on a dusty car? I mean, wont it act like sandpaper??
Im currently using TW ICE after wash.. But its off so quickly


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I would never use any QD on a car unless it's just been washed.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> I would never use any QD on a car unless it's just been washed.


but then you're missing the point of the QD in my opinion. QD is for removing dust on a (not very) dirty car. if you just want to boost the wax on the car after a good wash, why not go over it with some ultimate spray wax ( or any spray wax)?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Blackmondie said:


> but then you're missing the point of the QD in my opinion. QD is for removing dust on a (not very) dirty car. if you just want to boost the wax on the car after a good wash, why not go over it with some ultimate spray wax ( or any spray wax)?


After I have spent a long time getting my car look the best that it can by making sure I use a pre wash, 2BM, use the softest wash mitt that I can find, drying patting the car rather than rubbing to avoid scratches, machine polishing etc - I'm definitely not going to run a cloth over a dusty car with some QD just to undo all my good work.

That's fine if that's what you do but it's not for me.


----------



## Dr 0CD (Mar 5, 2011)

I definitely agree with Blueberry here. Surely the point is to use QD to quickly restore protection to a fully clean car when you don't have time to wax it properly? It makes me cringe when I see people driving to car shows, then breaking open the QD and wiping their cars without washing them 1st. There'll be loads of dust on the paintwork from driving the car, which should be rinsed off 1st.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

So do you wash the car every time there's a bird bomb? 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

From what ive read on meguiars forum the ultimate QD (polymer) is the only one to be used for removal of light dust/finger prints the ultimate quick wax is purely that, a quick wax/top up it is not suitable for use as a general QD. And they say neither are suitable as clay lube


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

that was what I thought. to top off, just go with the spray wax...
but why wouldn't the UQD not be apropriate as clay lube?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Not sure but that was from a quote I read from them on their forum. Interesting read actually ill post it up tnite


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

^^I have been attempting not to use my megs QD on a dry car for the reason stated by Blueberry I know it is a lengthy process to rewash each section, the idea of rubbing that dust around my black car I can live with where my objective is less touching.

John Tht.


----------



## Dr 0CD (Mar 5, 2011)

Puntoboy said:


> So do you wash the car every time there's a bird bomb?


Keep the car under the car port and we also have 2 cats, so birds are not an issue! Not figured out how to keep the cats off the car yet though.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Dr 0CD said:


> Keep the car under the car port and we also have 2 cats, so birds are not an issue! Not figured out how to keep the cats off the car yet though.


rig the car up to the mains electricity, that should do it


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Dr 0CD said:


> Keep the car under the car port and we also have 2 cats, so birds are not an issue! Not figured out how to keep the cats off the car yet though.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Used this again last night after a wash and I cant beleive the odds it makes to the finish,really darkens down the paint and adds a lovely wetness to it.


----------



## cornershop (Sep 28, 2007)

First time use yesterday and I'm a believer!

Off to silverstone classic later today, so gave it a pre wash and wipe down with dj low on Eau (which I love using) then topped up with UQD.

Was prep'd two weeks ago with BH reg clay, BH cleanser fluid, BH Microfine, followed by two coats of Jetseal.

The finish I got today with UQD was just the best I've ever seen it look. Silky smooth paintwork with a deep wet look shine. 

Same it's forecast to rain .... Saying that, should be relatively quick now to regain that finish.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Has anyone used and compared this to Sonax Extreme Brilliant Shine Detailer ?

If so what are the pros and cons of one product over the next ?


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Blackmondie said:


> but then you're missing the point of the QD in my opinion. QD is for removing dust on a (not very) dirty car. if you just want to boost the wax on the car after a good wash, why not go over it with some ultimate spray wax ( or any spray wax)?


I only use QD to remove any water spots left after a wash and dry and to boost the protection a little. The QD will clean better than the QW.

The only other times I use a QD is remove bird bombs.


----------



## deano_78 (Apr 28, 2013)

I really like the QD for Meguiars, is use it for dust offs, small watermarks and as a little touch up.


----------



## TheChallinor (Sep 1, 2013)

Carshine said:


> In here no questions are stupid my friend!  Personally I use a QD when the car is dusty and light dirty. Ideal for that last touchup when at carshows or no time for waterless washing..And also as a birddroppings remover.


How does this product differ from the quick wash? They do seem very similar as both designed ( good or bad ) to use on slightly dusty cars, etc.


----------



## TheChallinor (Sep 1, 2013)

Blackmondie said:


> but then you're missing the point of the QD in my opinion. QD is for removing dust on a (not very) dirty car. if you just want to boost the wax on the car after a good wash, why not go over it with some ultimate spray wax ( or any spray wax)?


I've used it at car shows to remove dust from the drive down and I was pretty nervous, very impressed with the product itself just not sure on using it in this fashion. Going to GTI international with ASN on Sunday so will be trying it out again.


----------



## TheChallinor (Sep 1, 2013)

deano_78 said:


> I really like the QD for Meguiars, is use it for dust offs, small watermarks and as a little touch up.


You ever had any issues with scratching when removing dust with this product?


----------

